# Toro timemaster oil change



## Apapknarf (Oct 3, 2018)

I was changing the oil on my Toro Timemaster and measuring how much oil I've been actually putting in and it seems like 13 Oz is the sweet spot. In the manual it states that the machine takes 20 oz. How am I able to drain the remaining 7 oz. Am I doing something wrong? I thought you just tip over the machine and drain out the oil after the machine is hot. I usually cut about 10,000 ft of grass and then change the oil to make sure everything is nice and warmed up.


----------



## frekwentflier (Oct 27, 2020)

I use something like this: https://smile.amazon.com/OEMTOOLS-24937-Pneumatic-Manual-Extractor/dp/B07N7YV5GN/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=oil+change+vacuum&qid=1617632503&sr=8-4

I'm not sure which one I got, but there are many different models/brands to choose from. You stick the tube down the dipstick hole and pump the oil out. I got a model that can hookup to an air compressor, but it's not really necessary. The manual pump works fine.

I never measured the amount of oil that came out of my Timemaster, but I let this thing vacuum until nothing but air came out. I moved the tube around trying to get every last drop.

I use this for all of my small engines. I'd use it on my car too if my filter was on the top of the engine, but mine is underneath so I may as well drain the oil the normal way for the car.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

If its hot, then that means the oil is circulated throughout the system. You could try changing it cold.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

You tip the machine over so the dipstick tube is at the bottom right?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Just use a hand pump for oil changes and fluid changes. It's cheap and works well. I do the same in reverse and pump the clean oil back in.


----------



## Apapknarf (Oct 3, 2018)

I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------

